

U.S. Promotes Network to Foil Digital Spying - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/21/us/us-promotes-network-to-foil-digital-spying.html?hpw&rref=technology

======
jrbaldwin
If anyone wants to know more about the Red Hook Wifi network mentioned that
survived Hurricane Sandy:

[http://jrbaldwin.com/tidepoolswifi/](http://jrbaldwin.com/tidepoolswifi/)

[http://tidepools.co](http://tidepools.co)

Also: "Get started on building community networks before a disaster hits and
ensure that communities prone to disasters are aware of mesh technology
beforehand."

------
codyb
It seems like an instance where I'm happy the U.S. government is not unified
in its goals.

It could also be a very ironic instance of

"The beuaracracy expands to meet the needs of the expanding beuracracy" \-
Oscar Wilde

The NSA erodes privacy so the state department promotes it so the NSA has more
privacy to erode so the state department... etc etc.

